# Polish chick with head to one side



## Grumpfish (Jun 7, 2020)

Hey all, 
We have 2 Polish chicks(5wks) in with 6 Silkies of the same age. Today, one of the Polish chicks started cocking it’s head to the side. Not too bad, but enough where my wife noticed and it’s making her nervous. I looked online and the only thing I could find was Wry Neck. It doesn’t sound 100% like what I’m looking at. I did notice however that the chick has an enormous plume of head feathers that’s come in rather quickly and seems to be dominating the left side of its head and that’s the side it’s filing towards. Does anyone know if it’s possible for the head feathers to be so heavy that chicks have a hard time holding up their heads? Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Could you possibly post a pic? I doubt it's feather weight though. 

Check to make sure there is no drainage or redness in the ear on the affected side.


----------



## Grumpfish (Jun 7, 2020)

Hi Robin,
I guess I need to have 3 posts to post a photo so I’ll do it as soon as I can. I checked the ears and they appear to be fine. 
Todd


----------



## Grumpfish (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I would go ahead and start giving it Vitamin E with selenium. It might not be too advanced at this point. Mix the E in some sort of treat to get it to take it.

I agree, it's not full on appearing wry neck. You could try trimming the feathers to they're more even on both sides of the head. It might even be causing visual problems making the tilt. 

Weird how the feathers seem to be coming in so uneven. Any chance someone in the brooder is helping themselves to the feathers?


----------



## Grumpfish (Jun 7, 2020)

I’m sure there’s a couple of chicks that have decided those feathers are something to chew on. We’ve noticed a couple with feathers in their beaks recently. What would you suggest for a treat? My wife and I are fairly new to the breed and have only ventured as far as spinach and leafy greens. Should we separate her from the rest?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The problem with separation is that it stresses the chick making the symptoms worse.

A little yoghurt, instant oatmeal, hard boiled chopped egg. I keep something called Kaytee Exact Hand Rearing formula for cage birds on hand. It can be bought at Pet Smart in the cage bird supplies. It's always been my go to when there's a bird to treat.

And it's OK to be new at this, we all were at one time. Doesn't mean we have all the answers but we try our best.


----------



## Grumpfish (Jun 7, 2020)

Thanks so much! We’ll give that a try and keep the post informed.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks. This thing seems to be affecting Polish at an unusual rate. Yours is the second one in a month.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

I was thinking visual problems also but I couldn't find a picture of the left side of his head in any of the pictures to compare to the right. Also, are you still keeping them under a red heat lamp? They don't need it at this age.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I did not catch that, no they don't need heat. It's time to be outside birds. 

Glad Sylie catches the big picture so often, I can be quite single minded.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

robin416 said:


> I did not catch that, no they don't need heat. It's time to be outside birds.
> 
> Glad Sylie catches the big picture so often, I can be quite single minded.


That's why we are a good team


----------

